# zu dem reiserfs beitrag der gesperrt wurde :(

## Donpasquale

Hallo alle,

ich woltle mich kurz entschuldigen wegen den ausfälligkeiten in meinem letzten Beitrag. Ich habe hier einfach zuviel stress wegen dem Problem und habe deshalb die "sticheleien" einfach nicht mehr hinnehmen können.

Ich hoffe dass Ihr ein wenig Verständnis aufbringen könnt. Es geht mir hier echt ans leder.

mfg

Pascal

----------

## think4urs11

Wie schon gesagt, Fehler macht jeder mal.

Liegt sicher auch an der Bürotemperatur das ich etwas sehr direkt war, man erlebt es aber leider auch zu oft  :Smile: 

Also nochmal:

Mach ein vollständiges Backup der GESAMTEN Platte wie sie jetzt ist mittels dd if=/dev/hd<deine platte> of=/dev/<anderes medium>.

Je nachdem wie wichtig die Daten sind entweder selbst an der Sicherung 'pfuschen' oder das ganze als Band an einen Profi schicken - wird aber nicht billig soweit ich das im Kopf habe. Und keinesfalls selbst am Originalmedium etwas verändern, jeder Versuch könnte der letzte sein!

Grade wenn du nicht wirklich SEHR viel Erfahrung damit hast ist die Ausgabe für professionelle Hilfe in jedem Fall sinnvoll. Außerdem erstellen diese Firmen i.d.R. vorab einen Bericht ob und wieviel sie in etwa retten können und was es dich genau kostet, dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden ob das lohnt.

Und trotzdem ... *stichel* fürs nächstemal solltest du vorher ein stimmiges funktionierendes Backupkonzept haben, das erspart viel graue Haare.

HTH

T.

----------

## Donpasquale

Hallo nochmal, 

vielen Dank erstmal für die Antwort. Ich habe das Image der Platte erstellt bzw es erstellt gerade. ist ein wenig knifflig da das image 300 gb groß sein wird. Aber zum Glück ist storage ja nichtmehr teuer.

Das mit dem Backup wollte ich eigentlich auch, es ist aber ein kundensystem das ich nur betreue und der Kunde hat mal wie so oft am falschen Ende trotz abraten von meiner Seite gespart. Naja, da kann man halt nicht mehr helfen.

Das mit dem Institut habe ich auch schon überlegt aber bin schnell davon abgekommen als ich gesehen habe dass die pro gb berechnen. Wird also zu teuer. Der Kunde muss nun halt nachbuchen und seine Daten wieder neu erstellen. es war eine relativ große Bilderdb auf der Platte, aber da diese Platte kaputt gegangen ist habe ich ja das reiserfsck --rebuild-tree gemacht und habe auch alle daten bekommen gehabt. 

Bis zu dem Vorfall mit meiner externen platte als ich das tarfile hierauf auslesen wollte. naja, jetzt ist halt alles im argen, aber ich habe wenigstens was gelernt:

AUCH EIN BACKUP DES BACKUPS KANN NIE SCHADEN!!!!

Ich werde es wohl dann nochmal mit der imagedatei versuchen aber habe da keine großen hoffnungen, vielleicht klappts ja, wer weiss.

Gruß und dickes Danke,

Pascal

----------

## PrakashP

Evtl hätte ein chmod -w backup.tgz schon geholfen das Überschrieben zu vermeiden...

----------

## Donpasquale

das ist mir auch klar. aber dass man beim extracten nen tippfehler macht ist auch nicht normal.  :Smile: 

Werde es das nächste mal auch anders machen, da kann man isch darauf verlassen  :Wink: 

aber trotzdem nochmal danke.

gruß

Pascal

----------

## zielscheibe

Diese Seite schon besucht, um das tar Archiv zu rebuilden?

http://www.bestsolution.at/support/console/repair_tar_archives.html

Und dieses Perl Script? (Blockweise Suche nach tar-archiven)

http://www.bestsolution.at/documents/find_tar_headers.pl.bz2

cu

----------

## PrakashP

Wird wohl nichts bringen, da das Dateisystem auf andere Daten verweist...

----------

## zielscheibe

Meine waklige Hypothese wäre; das 0 Byte File als Badblock im Reiserfs markieren und dann nach den tar Headern suchen.

oder den 25$ Service von Namesys in Anspruch nehmen.

cu

----------

## Donpasquale

Hallo.

erstmal vielen dank für eure antworten. ich habe das file inzwischen geschrieben und in ma gespannt wie es wird mit der verwertung. Ich denke aber dass die Idee mit dem Perlskript auf jeden fall einen versuch wert ist. erstmal auf jeden fall vielen dank. ich melde mich wenn ich brauchbare ergebnisse habe bzw meine daten wieder habe  :Smile: 

Gruß

Pascal

----------

## ruth

hallo,

anbei einige links, die dir vielleicht weiterhelfen:

http://www.linux-forensics.com/

http://www.porcupine.org/forensics/tct.html

http://www.sleuthkit.org/index.php

das sind eigentlich alles vollprofensionelle tools...

es könnte nur mit reiserfs schwierig werden...

hmm,

es gibt zumindest einen reiserfs-browser für windows, der die meta - / journaldaten

vollständig ingnoriert.

zeigt dir also genau den zustand der platte....

http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html

so, ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen...

toi, toi, toi....

gruss

rootshell

[EDIT]

hab grad was in einer mailinglist gefunden:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=reiserfs&m=102897552807288&w=2

[/EDIT]

es geht also wohl, wenn man glück hat...

btw:

der tip ist von hans reiser himself...  :Wink: 

----------

## Donpasquale

hi rootshell,

vielen dank für den beitrag. Ich werde das auf jeden fall versuchen da sich das mit dem reiserfsck gut anhört. werde hierbei versuchen das file absichtlich zu löschen, da es bei mir ja noch existiert, allerdings mit 0k  :Sad: 

werde dann morgen wahrscheinlich meine ergebnisse posten. Jetzt ist erstmal heia angesagt.

Danke, danke, danke.

Pascal

----------

## Donpasquale

Hi nochmal.

eine frage noch bevor ich schlafen gehe:

wie kann ich wie oben beschrieben den block an dem der header von meiner 0k file steht als bad marken bzw wie bekomme ich raus wo mein header auf der 300 gb partition liegt?

Ich will das analysieren mit dem reiserfsck nicht zu oft machen da das schoen eine weile dauert bei einer 300 gb file  :Smile: 

Dem raid seis dank dass ich das überhapt bearbeiten kann 

Danke schonmal.

Pascal

----------

## Donpasquale

Juhuuuuuu

die daten sind wieder da. und das restlos.

vielen dank nochmal.

Ihr seid die besten  :Smile: )))

----------

## Inte

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. - Jetzt hast Du mich aber neugierig gemacht.  :Wink:  Wie bist Du wieder an die Daten gekommen?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Donpasquale

ich habe natürlich erstmal ein backup der 300gb partition gemacht. dann die plartition gemountet und die raid.tar mit 0k size gelöscht.

dann unmounted und den reiserfsck --rebuild-tree --scan-whole-partition laufen lassen.

nach ca 5 stunden war dann wieder alles da. auch unter anderem die besagte 85 gb tarfile welche gerade auf den server kopiert.

Nachher noch entpacken und dann sollte es passen.

Dank den netten Leuten hier kann ich endlich wieder ruhig schlafen und muss jetzt erstmal feiern gehen. 

Danke nochmals.

Pascal

----------

## Donpasquale

neeeeein. Das tar archiv bringt beim extracten zwar keine fehlermeldng aber es entpackt nichts daraus. Wie kann ich das Archiv fixen?

Danke,

Pascal

----------

## ruth

hallo,

zuallererst:

ein tar archive mit 80GB grösse anzulegen war eine sehr, sehr dumme idee...

(wusste gar nicht, dass sowas möglich ist...)

viele C funktionen haben ein problem, wenn filesize > 2GB, also lass solche sachen in zukunft...

also:

teste zuerst mal mit

```

tar -tw <archiv>

```

was dem ding fehlt...

dann:

ich hoffe, dass es ein <archiv>tar.bz2 archiv ist...

denn dann kannst du folgendes versuchen:

http://www.bestsolution.at/support/console/repair_tar_archives.html

hehe, viel spass dabei...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Donpasquale

hi.

das tar archive hatte sich beim ersten mal entpacken bevor ich es amals gekillt habe astrein funktioniert. Aber als ich es dann gestern aufmachte hat e nicht mehr getan.

das mit dem tar -tw kann ich leider nicht nachschauen. aber werde es montag im büro nochmal versuchen. 

Das Archiv ist leider kein tar bz archiv sondern ein reines tar. 

Kann man da noch was machen ?

Danke,

Pascal

----------

## Donpasquale

So.

Ich habe das tar archiv endlich wieer. Habe leider kein geeignetes Linux tool gefunden, deshalb misste der advanced tar repairer für windoof her. Das dauert zwar ewig(mit nem amd64 3400 ca 30 stunden), aber es funktioniert sehr gut. Ich habe bis auf ein file alle wieder bekommen. 

Danke euch nochmal,

Pascal

----------

